# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Logiciel  de simulation de lunettes

## REVOLUTION-SOFT

Bonjour

Je suis en train de dvelopper un logiciel  de simulation de lunettes 
Mais  je trouve des problmes 
Comment positionner des lunettes sur le visage   ?
Comment je trouve la position des lunettes sur le visage ?

Merci de m'aider

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

ton poste semble assez contradictoire.
J'aurai pens en voyant le premire phrase que tu voulais simuler la vue en fonction du type de lunette. Mais il semblerait que ce que tu souhaites, c'est simuler une personne avec des lunettes sur la figure.

Donc si c'est bien le deuxime cas :
 - tu es dans le cas trs basique de reconnaissance faciale.
 - premire tape, trouver le visage puis les yeux et le nez dans le visage.
 - tu as de la chance car il y a ENORMEMENT de bibliographie sur le sujet, cherche sur google tous les articles de reconnaissance faciale ou d'expression faciale. Cela fait plus de vingt ans que des dizaines d'articles sur le sujet sont publis. Bien videmment, cherches des articles en anglais.
 - Si tu souhaites trouver ta propre mthode, sache que le visage a une forme elliptique et des caractristiques TRES particulires : symtrie, yeux de part et d'autre de l'axe de symtrie, nez sur l'axe, bouche en bas dont le milieu est au milieu de l'axe, ... tu en as encore un bonne dizaine de ce type.
 - Pour ce qui est de positionner les lunette, tu trouves le nez et tu ajustes tes lunettes en fonction du haut du nez, ce devrait tre un bon dbut.

Bonne continuation.

PS : prends note galement des reflexions faites ci-dessus.

----------


## REVOLUTION-SOFT

MERCI TOTO13 pour l'information 
Pour plus de dtail  voici deux site pour lexemple de logiciel 

http://www.interlunet.com/
http://www.youarethemodel.com


Je   trouve  le problme  dans la position exacte de la lunette sur le visage

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

je viens de regarder ce que tu as marqu et je confirme ce que j'ai moi mme marqu plus haut.
Il te faut trouver les diffrents lments du visage, dans ton cas le nez, les yeux et les sourcils.
Ensuite tu ajuste la position des lunettes en fonction de ce que tu as trouv.


si les rponses dtaillent assez le cheminement que doit prendre ton travail,  pense  marquer :

----------


## co2gaz

Bonjour, 
je pense que le dtecteur de Haar te permettra de rsoudre ton problme. Dans Opencv tu as de quoi dtecter un visage la position exacte des yeux.

En plus, j'ai dj vu un portage en as3/Flash du dtecteur de Haar d'opencv

----------


## bouazza323

Bonjour,
Je ne suis pas dveloppeur mais j'aimerais bien savoir svp , s'il existe un logiciel grand public (freeware /shareware) pour l'essai de montures  lunettes de chez soi sans passer directement par l'dition de sa propre photo en ligne, comme cela se fait chez la plupart des opticiens sur le net ?
Merci

----------

